# To many click tracks



## Soundguy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

How would you guys handle this?

The band wants to add the ability to use loops. The big problem is we already have a click track, they want to play if from both logic or a motif. What would be the best way to get all these into the monitor console. I thought about sub mixing at the drummer?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Soundguy1 said:


> How would you guys handle this?
> 
> The band wants to add the ability to use loops. The big problem is we already have a click track, they want to play if from both logic or a motif. What would be the best way to get all these into the monitor console. I thought about sub mixing at the drummer?


Not sure if I've got you right here, but I'll have a go...

If I've understood correctly, the drummer's playing to a click, and other band members (also playing live instruments?) are keeping time with the drummer. The click track - which I'd guess is coming from Logic? - is going through the monitors. Besides for that, you also want the ability to trigger and play loops from within Logic, which you want to come out through FOH in addition to the monitors. Also, you have a Motif, which you also want to use to play externally triggered loops through both FOH and monitors.

Assuming all of the above, you'll need some method of triggering loops in the first place, together with a multichannel interface for Logic so that you can have some outputs for your loops that aren't mixed with the click track, plus some way of fitting everything you need into your monitor tracks (this goes for the loops from the Motif as well obviously).

I guess you could use some kind of MIDI pad controller for the drummer (or whoever) to trigger any necessary loops - something like the Alesis ControlPad or similar. As for monitor mixing the loops, if you're using a multichannel interface, then you could use one output for the click and loops together, going to the monitors only, and another output or two for the loops only, which goes only to FOH (this would also work if the loops are being sequenced in Logic rather than being triggered externally).

For integrating the Motif into this setup, you can connect it to Logic with MIDI to enable it to receive trigger messages from whatever controller you use as described above (or trigger the Motif from within Logic). I believe all versions of the Motif synths have USB MIDI? As far as monitoring/FOH goes, AFAIK all Motifs have a stereo master output plus a couple of sub outputs. So, you can use the main outs for FOH, and route the sub outs to your interface's input(s). A decent interface will have some form of routing system for direct monitoring (or you might be able to rig up the equivalent within Logic), so you can then route this input directly to the same channel that you're already using to monitor the click track and Logic loops.

In summary: MIDI controller --> Logic/click/Motif --> interface --> monitors, with separate outputs from Logic and the Motif going to FOH.

Hope this helps!


----------

